# How do you find out?



## Batty (May 20, 2000)

I was wondering how you found out you had FMS.I have been off for the past 3-4 years and I have been trying to find out why.I have had losts of tests only to be told I have IBS-D and anxiety/depression problems.I get very painful on several days a week. Expecially in the neck, elbows, hips, knees, lower back, etc.............I sometimes think it must just be the depression or anxiety but for so long?I also am always tired. Been tested for that only to be told I am a normal 34 year old woman with stress in my life. Its this or the other but I'm normal.I was wondering how to get a doctor to test for this? Is there a test? What are the symptoms? etc....Batty


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

what they do is press on pressure points around your body.is you have pain in 11 out of 18 points your said to have fms.correct me if im wrong.ps.it hurts too!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Batty. Both Fibromyalgia and Chronic Fatigue Syndrome lack a diagnostic test. So the diagnosis is based on symptoms and ruling out other illnesses. A rheumatologist would be a good doctor to see if you suspect Fibromyalgia. S/he will rule our other illnesses (such as hypothyroidism or depression), probably by taking some blood tests to help her/him do so. Then they will take your medical history and ask you about your symptoms. They might ask you to complete a questionaire about your symptoms, which may include a pain sites map (for example, see http://www.fibromyalgia.com/tender_points.htm ).Here a are a couple of sites with basic info about what the Fibromyalgia symptoms are, and lots of other general Fibro info too: http://www.fibromyalgia.com/home.htm http://www.fmnetnews.com Best wishes,


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

so what is this pressure point test?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Denny,I'm with you---what is the pressure point test all about if that isn't a diagnostic "tool"?I think Susan meant that there are not specific blood tests, urinalysis, etc. that can be done to identify Fibro or Chronic Fatigue. So, the Doc tries to rule out all these others diseases/illnesses by doing all these tests and then end up with the diagnosis of Fibro or Chronic Fatigue when they can't find anything else to blaim it on. That's when they do the pressure point test and say, oh yeah, you must have Fibro!!! Remember----we are always the guinea pigs here. Half the time the Doc's don't even want to listen to what we have to say---they think they know our bodies better than we do!Don't mean to sound sarcastic. You folks have to excuse me. It's been some really bad weeks for me. I guess I'm just plain tired of it all.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i agree feisty,now when you tell someone you have fm your either a nutcase or have some wimpy pain problems.i hope the privious weeks ware off soon.mine aint been so good either.BATTY.....hmmm,have we met?


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Squrts, as I understand it, the trigger/tender/pressure points test is not a diagnostic test. Your doctor couldn't have you 'take' the test and then be able to make a diagnosis on the basis of just those results. Also, this 'test' isn't really a test - it cannot show up presence of a marker for an illness - it's about finding out whether a patient has pain in the typical places found in Fibromyalgia. When I said there is no diagnostic test for Fibromyalgia or CFS, I did mean that there is no one (or combination) of tests such as blood tests, urine analysis, x-rays etc that will show up a marker for Fibro or CFS. There are investigations into blood tests for diagnostic purposes. One of them is about the level of cytokines in the blood, another is about changes in the RNaseL pathway and the RNaseL molecular weight. Both are about the immune system.I hope this clarifies my earlier comments.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

This is a repeat of what I posted on Beach's thread, but I think it's worth copying here. Diagnostic criteria: http://www.fmnetnews.com/pages/criteria.html


> quote:For the most part, routine laboratory testing reveals nothing about fibromylagia or chronic fatigue syndrome. However, upon physical examination, the fibromyalgia patient will be sensitive to pressure in certain areas of the body called tender points. To meet the diagnostic criteria, patients must have: A. Widespread pain in all four quadrants of their body for a minimum of three monthsB. At least 11 of the 18 specified tender points(see diagram)Although the above criteria focuses on tender point count, a consensus of 35 FMS experts published a report in 1996 saying that a person does not need to have the required 11 tender points to be diagnosed and treated for FMS. This criteria was created for research purposes and many people may still have FMS with less than 11 of the required tender points as long as they have widespread pain and many of the common symptoms associated with FMS. Commonly associated symptoms include: fatigue irritable bowel (e.g., diarrhea, constipation, etc.) sleep disorder (or sleep that is unrefreshing) chronic headaches (tension-type or migraines) jaw pain (including TMJ dysfunction) cognitive or memory impairment post-exertional malaise and muscle pain morning stiffness (waking up stiff and achy) menstrual cramping numbness and tingling sensations dizziness or lightheadedness skin and chemical sensitivities


 http://www.fibromyalgia.com/home.htm


> quote:Question: How do I know if I have fibromyalgia? Answer: There is no specific test at this time. Fibromyalgia might be considered at this juncture a disease of what we call "exclusion". We need to rule out other problems that fibromyalgia might be similar to in presentation. Many times physicians will order thyroid studies, inflammatory panels (arthritis-like tests), and overall health analysis work-ups. Most times, these are unrewarding. An occasional abnormal blood test frequently leads to more testing, chasing the venerable cat up the wrong tree. As is imperative with any fibromyalgia patient, ruling out other diseases (examining the differential diagnosis) is an absolute necessity. We want to first identify easily treatable or potentially damaging organic disease, and a medical doctor should do this. Alternative providers are eventually fine, especially if they help, but they are not trained in medical diagnosis and, unfortunately, I've seen many tragic cases of misdiagnosis and late diagnosis of serious disease.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

thanks susan


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Squrts, I came across this on the Co-Cure website today (my new favourite website! LOL). Thought you and others might be interested...?


> quote:*Definition of the "Perfect Diagnostic Test"*Abnormal in every patient with the diseaseNormal in every healthy personNormal in patients with other diseases that cause similar symptomsReliably performed by many laboratories (not just research labs); andHas an acceptable cost.


It's from: http://www.co-cure.org/physical.htm It also says:


> quote:There are no diagnostic tests yet for CFS because none of the biological abnormalities clearly distinguishes patients with CFS from other individuals. *In reality, there are no perfect biological tests (see sidebar at end) for any illness. When a test gets close enough to perfect, clinicians use it to help confirm or refute their clinical judgment.*


----------

